# Looked like a demasoni



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

A few months back I posted a few fish that I bought off craigslist as demasoni. They later developed a yellow on their top fin and tail, but they were still young so there were many guesses. Please let me know what you think now. I think it's a demasoni hybrid of some kind because the bars continue all the way to the tail.

The pictures are of the most dominant male. I have 7 other similar fish that are just a more pale version.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Don't know if there is any Demasoni in there. Sort of Cynotilapia looking. Do the bars come and go, or are they pretty constant like a Demasoni?

What did they look like when smaller? Demasoni should look like perfect Demasoni, even at an inch.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

afra cobue???


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

steelers fan said:


> afra cobue???


No


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

al-right


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

how bout jalo reef???


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

Looks like a Hongi to me..


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

noki said:


> What did they look like when smaller? Demasoni should look like perfect Demasoni, even at an inch.


When they were smaller, they looked like demasoni. Actually, I got fry from 2 different sources and they all looked the same. When they got to the 1" mark is when the yellow fins started appearing, so I separated them from the demasoni.



noki said:


> Do the bars come and go, or are they pretty constant like a Demasoni?


The bars are pretty constant, however, besides the dominant male in the picture above, the other 7 are more pale in comparison. The bars are there but not as predominant.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

steelers fan said:


> how bout jalo reef???


Nope, Jalo Reef have a distinct all-yellow dorsal fin. Striping into the dorsal isn't common but can happen - but very little.

I'm not sure if it's the photo or my eyes - but is there a patch of yellow up the forehead in front of the dorsal fin?


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

First thing that came to mind was yellow top mbamba but after looking more i am thinking its not :lol:


----------



## gudismonsta (Oct 12, 2009)

i thought hongi also, but could be zebra of some kind..


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Labidochromis Hongi SRT

This is my prediction.... Nice looking fish!

Dan :thumb:


----------

